# GTP colour



## ge_morgan (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey,

Can anyone tell me what colour GTP become throughout their life cycle.
I know they hatch yellow and usually turn green at around a year?? But I have seen pictures of red and blue GTP's. 

What are their usual colour changes and when do they occur?

Thanks


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yellow to Green as far as i now


----------



## D3pro (Nov 6, 2010)

All the colours of the rainbow... 

BTW, if you want info on GTP's, please, instead of making 10 threads with different questions just make one thread with all your questions. 

Cheers


----------



## ramzee86 (Nov 6, 2010)

A Female That is gravid may turn blue, and bluer with every clutch. Also, hatchlings (Non-Australian) can be red, orange or yellow (Only one of the colours, not all three).
Australian GTP always hatch yellow.
Pic 1 is a gravid Female
Pic 2 is a hatchling Biak GTP


----------

